# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Ποιος θέλει BB τώρα! - Πειραιάς

## Danimoth

*Ας γίνει αυτό το thread ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας για όσους ψάχνουν για bb links!*

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω Ψαχνω για ΒΒ ειμαι ο 161 στο wind.

Θα βαλω και screenshot Με τι ποιανω

----------


## pkent79

Και εγώ ψάχνω.  ::  

Από Πέραμα, ίσως τη μόνη περιοχή του Πειραιά χωρίς πρόσβαση στο AWMN.  ::

----------


## nrgman

Και εγώ ψάχνω για bblink . 7592
Θα βάλω photos με τις περιοχές που βλέπω.

----------


## vmanolis

Έχετε βάλει κάποιο interface να εκπέμπει προς κάπου;  ::

----------


## pkent79

omni 2.4GHz και πιάτο/feeder 5GHz προς Προφήτη Ηλία (ελπίζω).

----------


## pilgrim

Εχω ελευθερο if αν θελει καποιος δοκιμαζουμε.(Απλα στειλτε μηνυμα για τι δεν ειναι στημενα στην ταρατσα)
*
Pilgrim 7056 3 links:

*Pilgrim-Banzai
*Pilgrim-SaS
*Pilgrim-AvL*

Επισης και ο κομβος Βanzai 7873 ειναι διαθεσιμος για αλλο ενα link

----------


## vmanolis

Κάτι να εκπέμπει σαν Access point έχεις στον κόμβο σου;  ::

----------


## kinglyr

*@pkent*
Ποια μονη περιοχή του πειραια που δεν έχει πρόσβαση????
Επειδή δεν μηλάμε???
Γιατι, η αμφιάλη έχει πρόσβαση?
για δείτε 2 κομβους και τις ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης και θα καταλάβετε...
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6454
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7990

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## pkent79

Τι σημασία έχει η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης;
Αυτη τη στιγμή ποιός δεν έχει ούτε ένα BB;

Και στο κάτω-κάτω γιατί μου χαλάς τη δραματουργία; Άσε να μας λυπηθεί κανείς.  ::

----------


## antony++

Είμαι Π.Φάληρο (#7032). Έχω ήδη ένα λινκ με Πειραιά - με τον mbjp - αλλά θα ήθελα άλλο ένα... Όποιος είναι ανατολικά και βλέπει απέναντι το Π.Φάληρο και το Αβέρωφ ας στείλει ένα pm.

----------


## sw1klk

SW1KLK 10139 exw 4link. Θέλω να κάνω 5ο και 6ο LINK εκτός περιοχής Αμφιάλης.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10139

Στείλτε μου ΡΜ.


ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω θελω να κανω μαζι σου ενα ΒΒ και εχω βαλει στο 2442 την μια καρτα σαν ΑΡ να παιζει κανονικα με ssid PSAXNO BB AWMN-00161 σε βλεπω με -70 σημα με ενα πιατο 80cm και αν το προσπαθησω λιγο θα ερθει σε καλυτερο σημα....

----------


## sw1klk

sw1klk - lsalpeas νεο LINK!!!  ::  

Εμείς πάντως συνδεθήκαμε και ας έχω άλλα 4link, δεν σταματάμε με 1-2 BBLINK απλά να έχουμε δίκτυο, αν είναι έτσι μέναμε και απλοί CLIENT!!!  ::

----------


## sw1klk

sw1klk - m0rphy νέο link 15km
Αμφιάλη - Γλυφάδα

awmn-6283-10139

----------


## lsalpeas

Με τον sw1klk βγαλαμε το ΒΒ μας.
Το οποιο παιζει σε μεγιστη ταχυτητα 54mbps
Τωρα υπαρχει ακομα ενα διαθεσιμο ΙF για οποιον θελει. 
Και αμεσσα θα υπαρχει και ακομα ενα. Δηλαδη 2 IF ελευθερα για ΒΒ

Μπορειτε μεσα απο το wind Να δειτε τι παιζει.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=161
Ο jstiva αν θελει και εχει διαθεσιμο IF Μπορουμε να βγαλουμε.

----------


## jstiva

> Με τον sw1klk βγαλαμε το ΒΒ μας.
> Το οποιο παιζει σε μεγιστη ταχυτητα 54mbps
> Τωρα υπαρχει ακομα ενα διαθεσιμο ΙF για οποιον θελει. 
> Και αμεσσα θα υπαρχει και ακομα ενα. Δηλαδη 2 IF ελευθερα για ΒΒ
> 
> Μπορειτε μεσα απο το wind Να δειτε τι παιζει.
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=161
> Ο jstiva αν θελει και εχει διαθεσιμο IF Μπορουμε να βγαλουμε.


Στον jstiva πάντα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και όρεξη για περισσότερα πράγματα... στο χρόνο πάσχουμε... πάρε με τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε

----------


## nikpanGR

8502 ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΟΥ.ΑP_8502.ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ 2o BB LINK(ΤΟ 1ο ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ PAPASHARK.PM ME ΓΙΑ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΣΥΝΝΕΝΟΗΣΗ..

----------


## sw1klk

Εδώ και 4 Μήνες βγάλαμε με τον lsalpeas (161) ενα ΒΒ στους 5G για να μπορέσει να του δώσει και κάποιος άλλος με καλύτερη ευκολία αφου δεν ειναι τερματικός ο lsalpeas.....

Προσπάθησε και ηρθε σε επικοινωνία με πολλούς από τότε αλλά το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να κλείνει συμφωνίες για ΒΒ και να μένει μόνο εκεί....

Γίνονται λινκ παραπανίσια λοιπόν διπλά και τριπλά (γύρω-γύρω) στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Αμφιάλης (τονίζεται) και Πειραιά και ένας χριστιαανός awmnιτης δεν έχει βρεθεί να βοηθήσει τον φίλο Λευτέρη (lsalpeas 161).

----------


## nikpanGR

8502 δευτερο ββ λινκ ,το πρώτο ειναι με profitis.εκπέμπω στα 5 ghz προς παπαστράτο απο κουντουριώτου.δείτε wind.ys promitheus πού είσαι?

----------


## prometheus

Καλημέρα !!!
ακούει ....
όταν είναι να περάσεις από τον κόμβο, ρίξε ένα sms από το πρωί να είμαι stand-by.

----------


## nikpanGR

OK

----------


## sw1klk

> Εδώ και 4 Μήνες βγάλαμε με τον lsalpeas (161) ενα ΒΒ στους 5G για να μπορέσει να του δώσει και κάποιος άλλος με καλύτερη ευκολία αφου δεν ειναι τερματικός ο lsalpeas.....
> 
> Προσπάθησε και ηρθε σε επικοινωνία με πολλούς από τότε αλλά το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να κλείνει συμφωνίες για ΒΒ και να μένει μόνο εκεί....
> 
> Γίνονται λινκ παραπανίσια λοιπόν διπλά και τριπλά (γύρω-γύρω) στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Αμφιάλης (τονίζεται) και Πειραιά και ένας χριστιαανός awmnιτης δεν έχει βρεθεί να βοηθήσει τον φίλο Λευτέρη (lsalpeas 161).


Τελικά απ'οτι βλέπω δεν έιπε και κανείς τίποτα εκτός τον Κώστα που ήταν λίγο καυστικός...

----------


## lsalpeas

Καμοια σημασια απ'οτι βλεπω...

Και θελουμε και την αναπτυξη του δικτυου, αλλα απ'ότι φαινεται κανεις δεν ασχολειται.

----------


## prometheus

> Τελικά απ'οτι βλέπω δεν έιπε και κανείς τίποτα εκτός τον Κώστα που ήταν λίγο καυστικός...


Να διορθώσω .... κλαστικός ήταν ... όχι καυστικός.

----------


## sw1klk

Γενικά κλάσιμο βλέπω.....

Ρε Λευτέρη μήπως πρέπει να τους κάνεις κανένα δωράκι???  ::  

Εδώ που τα λέμε πρώτα θα μου κάνεις εμένα ένα δώρο  ::   ::  

Έχεις κανένα mobo μήπως???  ::

----------


## craven

Μιας και λέω να ξαναμπώ στο παιχνίδι.. ας είμαι στα υπόψην όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω.. δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω πολλά εκει που είμαι (<100 μέτρα από τον stelios #1540) βλέπω προς κερατσίνι (όπου δεν με κόβουν μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες μιας και είμαι σε ύψωμα μεν αλλά σε διόροφο δε..) βλέπω προς προφήτη προς κατράκειο και μερικά σημεία ακόμη..
Αν λοιπόν μπορέσω να βοηθήσω κάπου.. ευχαρίστως...  :: 
Πιστεύω μες στην βδομάδα θα αρχίσω πάλι να μαζεύω εξοπλισμό.

----------


## vassilis3

> Από ότι ξέρω είχε κανονίσει να κάνει Link ο λεύτερης με τον Vassilis και τελικά τον έκλασε και έκανε ένα άσκοπο.


Θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις πριν αρχίσεις να κατηγορείς και να αφήνεις υπονούμενα. 
Νομίζω ότι με ξέρεις και σε ξέρω.. ότι προθέσεις και να έχεις κάποιοι βασίζονται στα γραφόμενα και λένε τα δικά τους. (δεν ασχολούμε)
Οσο για σένα Λευτέρη σου είπα οτι θα προσπαθήσουμε να σε βολέψουμε και αυτό έκανα, αν η ανταπόκριση δεν ήταν ανάλογη τότε θα πρέπει να περιμένεις και να ψαχτεις
Για τα λοιπά..
Ο κόμβος και οι χρόνοι του εναρμονόζονται πάντα με το πρόγραμμά μου και τη διαθεσή μου να ασχοληθώ.
Αν δεν μπορώ δεν μπορώ, τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## papashark

Βασικά δεν έχω ιδέα ποιός πήρε, έδωσε, χάρισε, υποσχέθηκε, κλπ.

Με χαλάνε όμως απίστευτα αυτές οι μικρότητες...

Προβλέπω αναβράζων flame θα ρεπορτάρω το τόπικ μόνος μου  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Τρίτη 08/05/2007 00:17 - Edited by sokratisg*

Κύριοι μην ξεφεύγεται από το θέμα. 
Άλλωστε το παρόν ανοίχτηκε για να βοηθηθεί η περιοχή σας, όχι για να τρώγεστε σαν τα κοκόρια.  ::  

Το αφήνω μέχρι το σημείο όπου απαντάει και ο vassilis3.

Τα περιττά σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν offtopic.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## prometheus

και εγω θελω BB λινκ τωρα !!!

BB με 1540 ... που εισαι Στελιοοοο 
ΒΒ με 2339 ... που εισαι Τακηηηηη
ΒΒ με Προφητη Ηλια/Πειραια/Καλλιθεα/Νεα Σμυρνη/Αγ.Δημητριο ... Υμηττο ... Ερμουπολη (να φαμε και κανενα λουκουμι)

αυτα για αρχη ...

επισης τωρα θελω και αυξηση ...

----------


## antony++

Up! Π. Φάληρο δεν βλέπει κανείς;  ::  
Κόμβος #7032... Καλή οπτική προς Πειραιά και Αίγινα!

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## quam

> εχεις ενα λινκ εσυ ασε να κανουμε κ εμείς τπτ...  
> οσο για την Αίγινα καλύτερι οπτική απο μένα αποκλείεται να έχεις...


Βρε Άννα το πρώτο σου link κατά την γνώμη μου δεν μπορεί να είναι με Αίγινα ή Σαλαμίνα. Όσοι είναι εκτός της Αθήνας βασικός σκοπός τους είναι η επέκταση του δικτύου όσο πιο μακριά γίνετε και όχι να ρουτάρουν τα πακέτα από τον Προφήτη Ηλία προς την Καλλίπολη και αντίστροφα.
Βρές κάτι στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα. 

Βρε παιδιά άντε κάντε κανένα link. 
Καλός είναι ο zabounis όμως δεν τραγουδάει live  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## pilgrim

> Up! Π. Φάληρο δεν βλέπει κανείς;  
> Κόμβος #7032... Καλή οπτική προς Πειραιά και Αίγινα!


Για γυρνα κανα πιατο -αν εχεις - προς Νικαια να δεις αν πιανεις τιποτα απο εδω.Εχω μια καρτα ελευθερη στον 4πλο ανταπτορα.Δεν χανουμε τιποτα......

----------


## antony++

> εχεις ενα λινκ εσυ ασε να κανουμε κ εμείς τπτ...  
> οσο για την Αίγινα καλύτερι οπτική απο μένα αποκλείεται να έχεις...


Καλά ντε! Δεν θα σου φάμε και τα λινκς!  ::   ::   ::  
Όντως έχω ένα λινκ εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά ψάχνω για δεύτερο κοντά ένα χρόνο και τίποτα...  :: 




> Για γυρνα κανα πιατο -αν εχεις - προς Νικαια να δεις αν πιανεις τιποτα απο εδω.Εχω μια καρτα ελευθερη στον 4πλο ανταπτορα.Δεν χανουμε τιποτα......


Νίκαια δυστυχως δεν βλέπω. Η οπτική μου φαίνεται στο WiND... Να'σαι καλά πάντως...

Επίσης, έχω εδώ και κάτι μήνες ένα πιάτο που κοιτά Πειραιά και ένα Αθήνα και περιμένω μήπως με πιάσει κανείς (στα 5GHz)...

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## lsalpeas

εγω εχω ανοιχτω ενα IF σε Α και κοιταει προς την μερια που εχω το κιτρινακι...

Οποιος με ποιανει... δεκτο τυπου Α λινκ.

ssid = awmn-161-12228

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## Neuro

Μετά από άκαρπη προσπάθεια μερικών μηνών για κοντινά links, προχωράω και στην προσπάθεια για μακρινά.

Neuro, Κόμβος THALI #4260, Αγ. Δημήτριος.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4260
Υπάρχουν 2 IFs έτοιμα που κάθονται και άλλα 2 που χρειάζονται μόνο μπράτσο και πιάτο. Οπτική προς Κερατσίνι (fotski-sevi περιοχή), Νίκαια (kokkasgt-petzi περιοχή).

Στο κόμβο λειτουργεί AP με SSID awmn-4260-Neuro-AP στο κανάλι 10 (2457)

----------


## lsalpeas

Πολυ πιθανο ειναι να μπορεις να βγαλει με τον kostasZ
οποτε και θα το δουμε αν γινετε

----------


## Neuro

> Πολυ πιθανο ειναι να μπορεις να βγαλει με τον kostasZ
> οποτε και θα το δουμε αν γινετε


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

lsalpeas είχαμε γνωριστεί στην Electronika, έτσι δεν είναι; Λευτέρης αν δε κάνω λάθος;

Η οπτική που δίνει το wind φαίνεται ως πολλά υποσχόμενη. Ενημερώστε με εάν είναι για να γυρίσω το πιάτο.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## pilgrim

> Μετά από άκαρπη προσπάθεια μερικών μηνών για κοντινά links, προχωράω και στην προσπάθεια για μακρινά.
> 
> Neuro, Κόμβος THALI #4260, Αγ. Δημήτριος.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4260
> Υπάρχουν 2 IFs έτοιμα που κάθονται και άλλα 2 που χρειάζονται μόνο μπράτσο και πιάτο. Οπτική προς Κερατσίνι (fotski-sevi περιοχή), Νίκαια (kokkasgt-petzi περιοχή).
> 
> Στο κόμβο λειτουργεί AP με SSID awmn-4260-Neuro-AP στο κανάλι 10 (2457)


Αν βλεπεις Νικαια για κανε μια καλη και κανε ενα σκαν εχω ενα if που καθεται....

----------


## geosid

Υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface 
radio name + SSID : awmn-12481-bbsearch
συχνοτητα 5130
AP bridge mode


οποιος θελει και νομιζει οτι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε λινκ ας στειλει ενα πμ Η ας γραψει εδω για να κανονισουμε να κανουμε δοκιμη .

----------


## trimitsos

Μιας και δεν πιάνω και πολύ καλά αυτόν που είναι συνδεδεμένος (σαν Client)προς το παρόν, υπάρχει κάποιος που να θέλει να συνδεθούμε, και επί τη ευκαιρία να μάθω και τίποτα???
έχω στείλει PM σε όσους βλέπω κοντά μου στη wind (συνδεδεμένους κ ασύνδετους, αλλά...!)

----------


## tritsako

Υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface 
SSID : awmn-13178-bbsearch
συχνοτητα 5200 
AP bridge mode

----------


## trimitsos

Το Σ/Κ θα ανεβώ ταράτσα με το Laptop
και θα κάνω ένα σκανάρισμα στις μακρινές περιοχές (κίτρινες γραμμές) 
μπας κ πιάσω κανέναν. 
Επίσης θέλω να κάνω κ access point στη γειτονιά μου μιας κ υπάρχουν υποψήφιοι πελάτες!
Θέλω να φτιάξω μία χειροποίητη omni! πολλά θέλω?

Εξοπλισμός:
Routerboard 433
CM9
Πιάτο 80

----------


## vabiris

Εχω ελευθερο IF για ΒΒ :http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7425

----------


## geosid

> Εχω ελευθερο IF για ΒΒ :http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7425


εαν θες να κανουμε μια δοκιμουλα στειλε ενα πμ να κανονισουμε

----------


## nikpanGR

infosat1 (#13220)

----------


## acd_ex

Καλησπερα.
Ειμαι σχετικα νεος στο χωρο κ ειμαι εδω κ κανενα 6μηνο συνδεδεμενος σαν client.
Εχω ηδη ενα interface σχεδον ετοιμο, μου λειπει μονο ενα πιατο κ για 2ο.
Βρισκομαι στη Χαραυγη, πανω απο ιχθυοσκαλα.
Εχω οπτικη 360 μοιρες απο πολυ ψηλα.
Ψαχνω για Bb link.
Εδω ειναι κ το mark μου, για οσους ενδιαφερονται...
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14852


Λευτερης
Acd_ex.

----------


## nikpanGR

Λευτέρη καλωσήλθες.Αν σε ενδιαφέρει έλα να σε γνωρίσουμε και απο κοντά στα meeting που γίνονται στον Πειραιά είτε Τετάρτες βραδάκι στου Φλόκα είτε Σάββατο μεσημεράκι στο Bowling.
Yπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που ψάχνουν και αυτοί bb links,να ξέρεις ... πάντα η γνωριμία από κοντά φέρνει αποτελέσματα....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπερα.
> Ειμαι σχετικα νεος στο χωρο κ ειμαι εδω κ κανενα 6μηνο συνδεδεμενος σαν client.
> Εχω ηδη ενα interface σχεδον ετοιμο, μου λειπει μονο ενα πιατο κ για 2ο.
> Βρισκομαι στη Χαραυγη, πανω απο ιχθυοσκαλα.
> Εχω οπτικη 360 μοιρες απο πολυ ψηλα.
> Ψαχνω για Bb link.
> Εδω ειναι κ το mark μου, για οσους ενδιαφερονται...
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14852
> 
> ...


Είσαι μέσα στην μοναδική τρύπα που έχω από τον κόμβο 23 προς την περιοχή σου. Θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι παρέα, αρκεί να μην κάνεις πολύ φασαρία με το δίχρονο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Papashark,

Λες να μπορεί να μπει ενδιάμεσα μας;
Απόψε κατάφερα και εγώ να ανέβω επιτέλους να ξεκολήσω τον ταρατσορούτερ μου. 
Το βλέπω να αλλάζω μητρική ή να παίρνω routerboard.

----------


## papashark

> Papashark,
> 
> Λες να μπορεί να μπει ενδιάμεσα μας;
> Απόψε κατάφερα και εγώ να ανέβω επιτέλους να ξεκολήσω τον ταρατσορούτερ μου. 
> Το βλέπω να αλλάζω μητρική ή να παίρνω routerboard.


Mακάρι, γιατί η διαδρομή μας έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό να παίξει σωστά...  ::

----------


## pkent79

Ναι, άστα να πάνε... Προσπαθώ να βρώ τρόπο να πάρω χωρίς να κινήσω φασαρίες τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας, από όποιον τα έχει πάρει. Μέχρι το ταρατσορούτερ μπορώ να φτάσω να βάλω χέρι.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Papashark,
> 
> Λες να μπορεί να μπει ενδιάμεσα μας;
> Απόψε κατάφερα και εγώ να ανέβω επιτέλους να ξεκολήσω τον ταρατσορούτερ μου. 
> Το βλέπω να αλλάζω μητρική ή να παίρνω routerboard.


ναι έχω καιρό να σε δώ μέσα....welcome back...

----------


## kinglyr

@acd_ex

Φίλε καλώς ήρθες πρώτα από όλα και καλή χρονιά....

Βλέπω ότι μπήκες δυναμικά στο δίκτυο και έχεις καλή θέση και καλό μηχάνημα... το μόνο που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν έχεις στο ταρατσοPC βάλει UPS.

Λοιπόν αν θες ΒΒ μπορώ να σου δώσω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις  ::  και να γίνεις κεντρικός κόμβος των Δ.Προαστίων.
Βέβαια πάντα εξαρτάται ΕΣΥ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις με την ταράτσα σου και πόσα λεφτά έχεις προγραμματίσει να διαθέσεις για το AWMN.

Εγώ προτείνω τα παρακάτω σαν πακέτο (δλδ θα πρέπει να τα δεχτείς όλα), τα οποία από την πλευρά μου μπορούν να γίνουν άμεσα:

ΒΒ με 6454 Terdim @Αμφιάλη (Απόσταση: 1.984 km στις 21 μοίρες από σένα)
BB με 10495 Virtual2 @Βώκος (Απόσταση: 2.693 km στις 78 μοίρες δικές σου)
ΒΒ με 8008 kinglyr-selinia @Σελίνια (Απόσταση: 7.311 km στις 257 μοίρες σου)

Έλεγξε τα παραπάνω, σκέψου το και πες μου αν το προχωράμε, πάντα βέβαια με την βοήθεια μου...  ::  

Καλή σας μέρα,

Γιάννης.

----------


## acd_ex

Κατ αρχην, σας ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση κ το ενδιαφερον.




> Λευτέρη καλωσήλθες.Αν σε ενδιαφέρει έλα να σε γνωρίσουμε και απο κοντά στα meeting που γίνονται στον Πειραιά είτε Τετάρτες βραδάκι στου Φλόκα είτε Σάββατο μεσημεράκι στο Bowling.
> Yπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που ψάχνουν και αυτοί bb links,να ξέρεις ... πάντα η γνωριμία από κοντά φέρνει αποτελέσματα....


Αν εννοεις στα Bowling του Πρ. Ηλια, ξερω που ειναι.
Πες μου ωρα κ θα χαρω να περασω να σας γνωρισω, να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα.




> Είσαι μέσα στην μοναδική τρύπα που έχω από τον κόμβο 23 προς την περιοχή σου. Θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι παρέα, αρκεί να μην κάνεις πολύ φασαρία με το δίχρονο


Παιδια, ευχαριστως να το δουμε, αρκει ομως να με ενημερωσετε πρωτα τι ακριβως θα χρειαστουμε κ πως θα γινει, μην ξεχνατε ειμαι νεος κ εχω πολλες αποριες κ πολλα κενα...
Ορεξη υπαρχει, αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο!..
Οσο για το διχρονο, καλα θα κανεις να παρεις ωτοασπιδες, δε σωπαινει με τιποτα!!!




> @acd_ex
> 
> Φίλε καλώς ήρθες πρώτα από όλα και καλή χρονιά....
> 
> Βλέπω ότι μπήκες δυναμικά στο δίκτυο και έχεις καλή θέση και καλό μηχάνημα... το μόνο που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν έχεις στο ταρατσοPC βάλει UPS.
> 
> Λοιπόν αν θες ΒΒ μπορώ να σου δώσω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις  και να γίνεις κεντρικός κόμβος των Δ.Προαστίων.
> Βέβαια πάντα εξαρτάται ΕΣΥ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις με την ταράτσα σου και πόσα λεφτά έχεις προγραμματίσει να διαθέσεις για το AWMN.
> 
> ...


Φιλε Γιαννη, ολες οι προοπτικες ειναι ανοιχτες...
Πρεπει να πω ομως πως σαν client ειμαι ακομα φτωχος απο οργανωση.
Δεν υπαρχει ακομα ταρατσοpc, δουλευω με pci στο pc μου κατευθειαν, με κεραια στο μπαλκονι.
Ολα αυτα βεβαια γινονται, απλα θα χρειαστω πολλες πληροφοριες.
Δωστε μου λιγο χρονο να συγκεντρωσω το απαραιτητο υλικο, να κανω τις εγκαταστασεις μου οπως πρεπει, κ μετα θα ειμαι ετοιμος για δοκιμες.

----------


## kinglyr

α οκ γιατί είδα στο wind ότι έχεις ένα AMD στα 2400? Νόμιζα ότι το έχεις για ταρατσοPC.

----------


## tritsako

::   ::

----------


## vabiris

> Εχω ελευθερο IF για ΒΒ :http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7425


up

----------


## miss_a256

an me boi8isei kapoios 8a i8ela egw (16414)

----------


## papashark

> an me boi8isei kapoios 8a i8ela egw (16414)


1) Δεν γράφουμε με greeklish

2) Eκεί που είναι ο κόμβος σου σύμφωνα με το wind είναι λάθος, εκτός αν τον έχεις στήσει στις βάρκες της σχολής δοκίμων

3) Για να πάρεις βοήθεια, πρέπει να δώσεις στοιχεία, ειδάλλως δεν κάνεις τίποτα.

4) Άνοιξε ένα καινούργιο thread, βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα και βάλτες στον κόμβο, ώστε να φαίνετε τι βλέπεις από το σπίτι σου, αν και εκεί που είσαι, μόνο για Πέραμα έχεις πιθανότητες.

----------


## ntheodor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Εχω ελευθερο IF για ΒΒ :http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7425
> 
> 
> up


Καλησπερα θες να κανουμε μια δοκιμη μηπως το βγαλουμε ειμαι στο αιγαλεω octy 15464

----------


## miss_a256

πως μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε ?

----------


## fengi1

Αντε γεια !!! Quote εκανε.

----------


## akisoik

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μεινει κι εγω ασυνδετος. Ειμαι πρωην πελατης του #9159 DjTassos
Ειπα να βρω διασυνδεση στους 5g!
Διαθετω εξοπλισμο αλλα οχι καλες γνωσεις  ::  
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται εχω φωτο στο wind

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14793
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14793

----------


## evarlam

Αν και είμαι και εγώ αρχάριος του AWMN, θα σου πρότεινα, τουλάχιστον από αυτά που διαβάζω στο forum, να κάνεις ένα scan me τον 802.11a εξοπλισμό σου και να δεις μήπως βρεις SSID του AWMN με την ένδειξη bb-search ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Έπειτα, με όποιο από αυτά έχεις καλυτερο σήμα, έρχεσαι σε επαφή με τον κομβούχο, ο οποίος, αφού έχει βάλει να παίζει IF με αυτό το SSID, σίγουρα θα ψάχνει και αυτός για link.

----------


## tritsako

> Αν και είμαι και εγώ αρχάριος του AWMN, θα σου πρότεινα, τουλάχιστον από αυτά που διαβάζω στο forum, να κάνεις ένα scan me τον 802.11a εξοπλισμό σου και να δεις μήπως βρεις SSID του AWMN με την ένδειξη bb-search ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Έπειτα, με όποιο από αυτά έχεις καλυτερο σήμα, έρχεσαι σε επαφή με τον κομβούχο, ο οποίος, αφού έχει βάλει να παίζει IF με αυτό το SSID, σίγουρα θα ψάχνει και αυτός για link.


 Σωστός  ::

----------


## tritsako

> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μεινει κι εγω ασυνδετος. Ειμαι πρωην πελατης του #9159 DjTassos
> Ειπα να βρω διασυνδεση στους 5g!
> Διαθετω εξοπλισμο αλλα οχι καλες γνωσεις  
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται εχω φωτο στο wind
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14793
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14793



akisoik, μπορείς αρχικά να συνδεθής σε εμένα ως client ("Θα πρέπει να βλέπεις : awmn-13178_ap). και μετά προχωράς και με A.  ::  

"OSAAT" -> "One Step At A Time"

Όποτε θέλεις μου στέλνεις pm.  ::

----------


## akisoik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akisoik
> 
> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μεινει κι εγω ασυνδετος. Ειμαι πρωην πελατης του #9159 DjTassos
> Ειπα να βρω διασυνδεση στους 5g!
> Διαθετω εξοπλισμο αλλα οχι καλες γνωσεις  
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται εχω φωτο στο wind
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14793
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14793
> ...


Καλησπερα φιλε μου το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν σε βλεπω αν και ειμαι σχετικα ψηλα αλλα με πολυοροφα κτιρια σε συγκεκριμενα σημεια γυρο μου  ::

----------


## tritsako

Έκανες scan στους 2.4 και δεν με βλέπεις;  ::

----------


## akisoik

Ναι φιλε tritsako
Δυστυχως εχω πολυκατοικια!!  ::

----------


## evarlam

Χμμμ...δοκίμασε αυτό: προσπάθησε να σκανάρεις με την κεραία σου προς την κατεύθυνση όπου υπάρχει άνοιγμα. Επίσης, προσπάθησε να ανεβάσεις την κεραία σου όσο γίνεται ψηλότερα (αν δεν έχεις τυχόν γκρίνια από γείτονες κλπ). Όλο και κάποιο AP θα υπάρχει. Ακόμη και αν είναι σε σχετικά μεγάλη απόσταση, με ένα πιάτο 80cm και ένα καλό feeder θα έχεις ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς να μολύνεις απαραίτητα την μπάντα των 2.4Ghz με υπερβολική ισχύ Η χρήση μικρών panel ή omni πιστεύv ότι μάλλον δεν θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## downlots

Υπάρχει και εδω πάνω ελεύθερο IF για την ώρα με θέα προς τον Πειραιά.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε!

ΥΓ: Όποιος θέλει να κανουμε δοκιμή να μου πεί να το γυρίσω προς αυτόν στο περίπου!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Υπάρχει ένα if από Άνω Κυψέλη, που κοιτάει προς Πειραιά - Φάληρο, από τον κόμβο noolis #13906

SSID: noolis-13906 bb search 2, στους 5505 MHz.

----------


## geosid

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα if από Άνω Κυψέλη, που κοιτάει προς Πειραιά - Φάληρο, από τον κόμβο noolis #13906
> 
> SSID: noolis-13906 bb search 2, στους 5505 MHz.


κυψελη-πειραιας οπως λεμε αιγαλεω -περιστερι ενα πραμα ? κοντινο κοντινο  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα if από Άνω Κυψέλη, που κοιτάει προς Πειραιά - Φάληρο, από τον κόμβο noolis #13906
> 
> SSID: noolis-13906 bb search 2, στους 5505 MHz.
> 
> 
> κυψελη-πειραιας οπως λεμε αιγαλεω -περιστερι ενα πραμα ? κοντινο κοντινο


Αφού περάσανε σουβλάκι όλη την Αθήνα για να βγάλουν λινκ με την Αίγινα, τους άνοιξε η όρεξη και γι άλλα σουβλάκια...

Έξυπνες διαδρομές από ηλίθια.... λινκ  ::

----------


## tritsako

ζητειται BB link.

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178

----------


## quam

Ζητείται λινκ με κόμβο από τίς ακόλουθες περιοχές:

Θησείο, Βοτανικός, Πετράλωνα, Κουκάκι, Δάφνη, Καλλιθέα.

Danke
#7236

----------


## ice

ζητειται λινκ

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12159

----------


## romeodan

Ζητείται λινκ με κόμβο από τίς ακόλουθες περιοχές:

κορυδαλος,αιγαλεω,Θησείο, Βοτανικός, Πετράλωνα, Κουκάκι, Καλλιθέα (με περιορισμους).
βλεπω μεχρι και τον Υμηττό ολο απο περιπου μαρουσι μεχρι δαφνη

οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει mail [email protected]

daniel

----------


## mopy

Ελευθερο IF στον κομβο μου mopy 8917. Περιοχες που υπαρχει θεα : σχεδον παντου.....

----------


## ice

> Ελευθερο IF στον κομβο μου mopy 8917. Περιοχες που υπαρχει θεα : σχεδον παντου.....


Λες να καταφερουμε ενα λινκ με εμενα στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12159 ?

----------


## makrisv

Καλησπέρα,

ενδιαφέρομαι για κανένα λινκ με την περιοχή του Πειραιά. Ο κόμβος μου είναι στην Γλυφάδα, με πολύ καλή οπτική και τα λινκ προς Πειραιά περνάνε πάνω από θάλασσα. Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο 6445 ( http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6445).

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται :-d

Βαγγέλης

----------


## gkarad

> Ελευθερο IF στον κομβο μου mopy 8917. Περιοχες που υπαρχει θεα : σχεδον παντου.....


Έχω ελεύθερο if και εξασφαλισμένη οπτική προς εσένα. Πότε μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε;

----------


## vgolden

υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο if στη Καλλιθέα #7270
.....

----------


## sv1jsq

Υπάρχει έτοιμο bb link προς Φάληρο και Πειραιά στη συχνότητα 5260 από τον κομβο #19333. Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί ας στείλει email.

----------


## anka

2 ΒΒ links ενα απο κομβο ntoulapi 19315 και ενα απο miskis_st 17002

----------


## tserts

Υπάρχει επιθυμία για σουβλάκι απο Βούλα, βλέπω όλην την παραλία και Πειραιά κοντά στην θάλασσα. Έχω στημένο ΒΒ στα 5500 που κοιτάει προς τα εκεί με SSID awmn-10120looking4link. Αν κάποιος σαρώσει, το βλέπει και θέλει να συμπεθεριάσουμε στέλνει πμ ή τηλ στο 210 9604904 (είναι στην wind).

Γιάννης.

Η θέα προς τα πάνω:

----------


## tserts

Έτοιμοοοος!!

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για την άμεση "εξυπηρέτηση"!!

Θα κεντράρω αύριο για την ώρα είμαι ΟΚ... 

Για τους υπόλοιπους βγήκε πριν λίγο το 2125-10120, ψιλοχάλια, αλλά βγήκε... Η Βούλα έχει πάλι αμδα μετά από πολύ καιρό!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

welcome...  ::

----------


## anka

tserts υπάρχει και έτοιμο IF και από miskis_st 17002 pm me

----------


## jkond

Εχω 2 ελευθερα, το ενα κοιταει Πειραια... (το αλλο Ιλιον).

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο noolis2 (#18912), Νέα Κυψέλη, υπάρχει ελεύθερο πιάτο (if), που κοιτάει προς Πειραιά - Κερατσίνι με SSID : awmn-noolis2 18912-bb search στους 5240. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, pm

----------


## vassilis3

Ελευθερο IF

----------


## vmanolis

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα στην Ομάδα.  ::  
Επειδή μου έχουν μείνει ελεύθερα interfaces και δεν θέλω να είμαι ουρά του Anka στο δίκτυο, υπάρχει κάποιος με διαθέσιμο interface που να έχει οπτική προς εμένα;
Έχω και ανάλογες φωτογραφίες με σήμανση των περασμάτων για καλύτερη αντίληψη της θέας μου στο wind:

https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3132

Ίσως (ενδεικτικά) κάποιος από τους kakalos, Banzai, Pilgrim, [email protected], Dr.harvester, SV1GFU, papachri, SV1OBF, koskinidis1, Tabby βλέπει κάτι πιθανό;

----------

